

TCP optimization for video streaming, part 2 - gioele
http://blog.sesse.net/blog/tech/TG/2012-06-02-21-19_tcp_optimization_for_video_streaming_part_2.html

======
gioele
Part 1 is here <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3965150>

